# Empfehlungen in 24"



## hawkes (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Forum,

in 16 und 20 Zoll gibt es ja mehr oder weniger Konsens im Forum das man mit Islabikes oder Kaniabikes nicht viel falsch machen kann. Nun wachsen die Kinder und die nächste Größe - 24" steht so langsam an.


Gibt es hier eine ähnlich klare Empfehlung was man kaufen könnte? Kurze Recherche ergab so ungefähr folgenden Schnitt:

Islabikes Bein 24 bzw. Kania TwentyFour Team sind sicher beide gut aber preislich auch schon beide bei ca. 580€ angekommen. Beide um 8,8kg.

Im Mittelfeld gibt es zum Beispiel das 

Pepper 24 mit 9,7kg für 429€
Orbea MX 24 9,9kg Team für 429€ [edit]

Am unteren Ende wartet dann etwa das Radon ZR Team Kid mit 12,3kg für 229€

Ausserdem gibts natürlich noch die üblichen Verdächtigen: Hotrock, Cube Kid 240, Cannondale...

Gibts hier einen klaren Preis-Leistungssieger?


Gruß,

Christoph


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mir überlegen ev. Ein xs in 26 zu nehmen. Spart zumindest bei den Komponenten 1 mal was ein weil du auf die nächste Rahmengröße (s) nur den selbigen tauschen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## APBAP (20. Januar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich würde mir überlegen ev. Ein xs in 26 zu nehmen.


Wenn man eins findet, Hersteller sind gerade auf 29" Trip.


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2014)

APBAP schrieb:


> Wenn man eins findet, Hersteller sind gerade auf 29" Trip.


Oder costum bauen lassen. Mit 660.- ist man dabei!


----------



## trifi70 (20. Januar 2014)

APBAP schrieb:


> Wenn man eins findet, Hersteller sind gerade auf 29" Trip.


Das wird sich noch zu einem mehr oder minder akuten Problem für die Bastelwilligen auswachsen.  Kann nur empfehlen, wer noch nix liegen hat, aber sicher ist was zu brauchen: jetzt Schnapper machen. 26" gibs grad günstig. Und bald wohl nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen.


----------



## trolliver (20. Januar 2014)

Genau. Markt nach kleinen Größen (s oder xs) in 26" und gut erhalten gebraucht beobachten und zuschlagen, notfalls ein paar Jahre auf Lager legen.


----------



## lekanteto (20. Januar 2014)

Von Maxx gibt es das Racemaxx 24.
Preis/Leistung Sieger ist das aber wohl auch nicht. (Höchstens gebraucht. Da es nicht so bekannt ist, bieten z.B. in der Bucht nicht so viele mit.)

Bezüglich 26er: Da gibt es einen "deutschen" Kinderradhersteller, der da demnächst was leichtes bringen will.


----------



## trifi70 (20. Januar 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Bezüglich 26er: Da gibt es einen "deutschen" Kinderradhersteller, der da demnächst was leichtes bringen will.


Ja, den meinte ich mit den homöopathischen Dosen... Mehr wird es nicht sein, und auch eher höherpreisiger und nicht unbedingt optimal als Schraubgrundlage. Is schon kurios, dass durch den Abschied der "Großen" aus dem 26" Markt sich da eine Nische für die "Kleinen" auftut.  Hoffe, es wird noch lange genug gute Reifen und Felgen geben. Will der Größe eigentlich treu bleiben... bei immerhin 1,84 Körpergröße.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Januar 2014)

Bin ja ähnlich weit, weiss nicht so recht wie lange das Beinn 20S für den Kleinen (ist auch nicht mehr so klein, 1.21 und Schrittlänge 52-53 cm) noch passen wird. Preis-/Leitung is halt sehr individuell, rein preislich ist das 240er Cube im Moment kaum zu schlagen (z.B. Bikester) - allerdings hat das Ding auch ein wirklich beachtliches Gewicht. Und das Gewicht fällt nicht nur den Eltern auf, das Gewichtsverhältnis zu einem 30-Kilo Kind (nein, nicht dick sondern kräftig gebaut und Kunstturner) hat selbst bei dem zu einem langen Gesicht geführt, als er es mal kurz rumschieben bzw. tragen wollte - da sind die Kids halt verwöhnt, wenn sie vorher leichte Bikes hatten. Ob die Federgabel sein muss, ist eine andere Frage (treibt den Preis - und vor allem das Gewicht hoch), zumal die Gabeln der günstigeren Modelle in der Regel so gut wie gar nicht funktionieren.

Von einem 20S auf ein 26er (selbst in XS) ist ein zu grosser Schritt, da muss was dazwischen kommen. Bei einem normalen 20er (Islabike baut ja sowieso recht klein - aber da nicht lieferbar braucht man eigentlich nicht darüber diskutieren) hätte man eventuell noch bessere Aussichten, dass das passt (eventuell mit längerer Sattelstütze und längerem Vorbau?).

Wenn der Preis für das Kania etwas hoch scheint, könnte man ja noch die "normale" Version anschauen - allerdings scheint mir der Aufpreis für die besseren Komponenten "ab Werk" recht interessant - und beim Wiederverkauf dürften solche Teile auch wieder etwas mehr bringen. Wie erwähnt: weiss auch nicht so recht - und hab das Problem jetzt kurzerhand mal auf Anfangs Sommer verschoben, dann kann man wieder messen und schauen was an Rahmengrössen denn überhaupt pasen könnte.

Ich werde als Alterantive zu all den bereits erwähnten mal ein Speedster 24 (MTB-Cycletech) testen lassen, mal sehen wie das mit der Grösse funktioniert. Ist sicher auch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis zu haben, aber die Moskitos (ist die 20 Zoll Variante) ist sehr gefragt und der Wiederverkaufspreis für das 24 relativiert somit den Anschaffungspreis auch wieder. Für ein 24er sind mir über 12 Kilo deutlich zu viel, knapp über 10 wären gerade noch so vertretbar - und drunter ist es wohl in erster Linie eine Frage des Geldes was machbar ist (ob sinnvoll ist dann was anderes, wenn man sieht wie die Kinder mit dem Material umgehen ist High-Tech nicht unbedingt die langlebigste Lösung). Das Speedster hat da noch Ausbau-Potenzial zum sportlichen Schulbike, das könnte bei den ganz teuren Varianten schwieriger werden, zumal das Diebstahlrisiko mit steigenden Kosten auch wieder höher werden kann.


----------



## hawkes (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, das beschreibt so ziemlich genau meine Zusammenfassung gestern. 

Wobei ich einen Bekannten in England habe der das Beinn24 bestellen und nach D weiterverschicken könnte. Ich tendiere momentan auch zu abwarten aber wir kennen das ja aus den letzten Jahren - Ostern kommt immer total überraschend und unvorhersehbar und auf einmal hat niemand mehr Fahrräder auf Lager


----------



## trifi70 (21. Januar 2014)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Von einem 20S auf ein 26er (selbst in XS) ist ein zu grosser Schritt, da muss was dazwischen kommen.


Deswegen kommt da häufiger der Vorschlag, LRS (24") und Kurbel anzupassen. Dann kann ein sehr kleines 26er durchaus auf ein 20er folgen.

Bei der Modellwahl innerhalb eines Herstellers würde ich immer zur höherwertigen Variante tendieren, weil der Mehrpreis zumindest zum großen Teil beim Wiederverkauf wieder rein kommt. Und für die Nutzungsdauer hat man den Vorteil niedrigeren Gewichts und höherwertigerer Teile (meint in diesem Segment: hoffentlich weniger Trouble).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (21. Januar 2014)

Gibts denn für 26"  + Laufradsatz/Kurbel irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Kombinationen?

Nach alter Faustregel für den kleinsten Aufpreis / Gewichtsvorteil lohnt sich übrigens das Kania Basic am meisten - das Federleicht sprengt sogar den Leichtbauer-Aufpreis von 1€/g...


Fahrrad Preis Kg Gewichtsvorteil (kg) Aufpreis (€) Preis/G
Radon   229,00 €  12,3 - - -
Pepper   429,00 €  9,7 2,6 200   0,08 €
*Kania Basic   499,00 €  8,7 1 70   0,07 € *
Kania Team   579,00 €  8,3 0,4 80   0,20 €
Federleicht   2.280,00 €  6,7 1,6 1701   1,06 €

Das Radon ZR 24 Team ist 300g leichter und 50€ billiger als das Cube, deshalb habe ich es hier nicht aufgeführt...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Januar 2014)

Unser Grosser hat ein 24er Beinn (vom 20S umgestiegen) und das Teil ist nicht übel, kann ich für gemässigte Einsätze (sagen wir mal kindertaugliche - von Hardcore-Downhillern ist da nicht die Rede) absolut empfehlen. Insbesondere das Gewicht ist top - die Nehmerqualitäten aber nicht ganz so hoch (öfters mal verbogene Schaltung, kleine Lackabplatzer, bei längeren Bergabfahrten im steilen Gelände ist auch die Bremsleitung etwas mässig). Was mich ärgert ist, dass beim 24er Beinn hinten kein 2.1er reinpasst (vorne schon), denn mit dem Rocket Ron hat man ein richtig gutes Gewicht mit toller Dämpfung im Gelände und Gripp ist zumindest auf halbwegs trockenem Untergrund genug vorhanden. Man merkt halt, dass hier ein (relativ) leichter Rahmen verbaut wird und das Teil auch als Strassenfahrrad gebraucht werden kann (Originalbereifung ist Gelände-Untauglich), wer damit Downhill fahren will, muss mit Mehrverschleiss rechnen.

Kleiner Tipp: wenn das 24er passt, dann ist es nicht mehr weit zum 24er Creig (nur 1cm mehr Schrittlänge), dort sind mit 2 Kilo Mehrgewicht Scheibenbremsen an Bord welche auch bei Nässe gut greiffen, die 2 Gänge mehr sind in MTB-Gelände hilfreich und mit der Gabel werden die Grenzen insbesondere beim Bergabfahren deutlich verschoben. Dass das etwas zu Lasten der Bergauftauglichkeit geht ist klar - aber das macht die bessere Übersetzung und die hochwertigere Schaltung wieder wett, zumal die Schaltung mit Triggern statt kraftraubendem Drehgriff auch optimal auf die 26er Versionen vorbereiten.

Wenn ich könnte - ich würd sofort bei den Craigs zuschlagen  (nur wird das eben kritisch mit dem Budget bei 2 Kindern - und massenhaft anderen Hobbies)


----------



## APBAP (21. Januar 2014)

hawkes schrieb:


> Gibts denn für 26"  + Laufradsatz/Kurbel irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Kombinationen?


Ich habe vor kurzem einen kleinen Rahmen in XS gesucht, allein den Rahmen zu finden ist schon eine kleine Herausforderung.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Januar 2014)

Habe auch schon bisschen gesucht (für den Grossen) - aber mit einer Körpergrösse von unter rund 150cm kann man das wohl vergessen mit einem normalen XS-Rahmen und 26 Zoll Rädern. Vielleicht wären noch paar Zentimeter drin, wenn ein Mädels-Rahmen mit sehr tiefem Oberzug genommen wird - wobei auch hier das Problem bleibt, dass die Kurbel wohl zu lang für die Kurzen ausfällt. Die Meisten XS-Rahmen liegen im Berich 15-15.5 Zoll, die Grenze könnte mit einem 14 Zoll Rahmen (z.B. Cube Attention, ist ganz nett - nur leider auch mit Blei gefüllt) sicher auf gegen 140cm Körpergrösse gesenkt werden. Aber drunter ist wohl Fehlanzeige, das wird zu kritisch echtes Gelände zu fahren wenn Anhalten zum Balanceakt auf einem Zeh wird (zur Erinnerung: die normalen 24er stehen in der Regel auf 13 Zoll Rahmen, die kleinen 24er Versionen liegen bei 11-12 Zoll). Selbst das Craig 26 welches sehr klein baut (wurde mit dem Scott Scale 24 verglichen) braucht eine minimale Schritthöhe von 68 cm - so weit muss man erst mal wachsen.

Wer Selbstschrauber ist hat sicher Möglichkeiten sich was nettes zusammenzubauen, nachem ich für mein Hardtail eine neue Kurbel haben musste (konnte mir keine XTR mehr leisten, die SLX hat beim Händler noch rund 350 Euro samt Einbau gekostet) und die Felgen durch die Felgenbremse runter waren (etwa 750 Euro für zwei neue günstige Mavic-Felgen samt Einspeichen beim Fahrradladen) würd ich solche Umbaupläne mal rein Budgetmässig ganz schnell wieder begraben und stattdessen gleich 2 neue Bikes kaufen.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Januar 2014)

Bei den Preisen die Du nennst, sollte ich vl. wirklich über den Job in der Radbranche in CH nachdenken. Astronomisch! Materialpreise in D: SLX unter 100, 2 Mavic Felgen ebenso... Arbeitszeit max. 1h Kurbel, max. 3h Felgen.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. Januar 2014)

Bei den Lohn-Nebenkosten welche die Betriebe abdrücken bleibt leider für die Mechaniker auch nicht mehr wirklich viel übrig - und da bekanntlich viele im nahen Ausland über Internetshops einkaufen, wird man auch als Inahber eines Fahrradladens nicht gerade reich (Empfehlung: mal die Mietpreise für Gewerberäume an gut erreichbaren Orten abfragen - da muss man schon ordentlich arbeiten bis man nur schon die Miete wieder drin hat). Da müssen halt die wenigen Kunden welche verbleiben so viel zahlen, dass es zum Leben reicht - darüber sind wohl beide Seiten nicht sonderlich glückich .

Nur zum Preisvergleich - der ist auch zwischen den Shops enorm. Das Cube Attention 26 wird beispielsweise von Bikester.ch zu 670.-- angeboten, im Bikeladen im nächsten Dorf sind dafür knapp über 1'000 fällig und die Mehrheit der Läden stellt dafür den empfohlenen VP von 949.-- in Rechnung. Kann also gut sein, dass ich für die Kurbel beim Händler "um die Ecke" durchaus einiges mehr bezahlt habe als sein müsste - und das Veloplus (von dort hab ich die Felgen) auch nicht der günstigste Anbieter ist, war mir schon vor dem Kauf klar. Aber ich konnte da ins Geschäft gehen, mich ausführlich beraten lassen und die passende Felge für das Bike bzw. meinen Einsatz wählen - das darf dann auch etwas mehr kosten, wenn's perfket passt. Dass es doppelt so viel ist wie ein Kinderbike komplett, damit hatte ich aber nicht gerechnet - brutaler waren nur noch die Wartungskosten für meine Fox-Gabel bei welcher wegen einem Kratzer ein Standrohr ausgetauscht werden musste (da sind die Wartungspreise ohne Material drauf - seither bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Federgabel für ein Kinderbike eindeutig überflüssig ist - zumindest was Gewicht und Preis angeht).

Tut aber nichts zur Sache welches Bike man nun haben will - günstig waren gute Sachen eh noch nie und selber möchte man ja auf den Komfort einer Top-Schaltung bzw. gut funktionierende Federungen auch nicht verzichten. Die Frage bleibt bloss wie viel man dafür bezahlen will - und welches Modell am Meisten fürs Geld bietet. Und wäre die Wahl so einfach, gäbe es dazu nicht so viele Beiträge und Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Marc,

Du redest wirklich von Euro, nicht SFR? Selbst wenn, die Preise sind ja Mordmotive. Klar, Schweiz war schon immer teuer, Lohn- und Lohnnebenkosten etc, Cappu auf'm Berg selten unter 5 Euro, aber das, was du da gerade erzählst, habe ich noch nicht gehört. Krass!!

XS-Rahmen. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ausschau nach alten Cannondale (oder ähnlichen Rahmen) halten. Außerdem hat doch Poison auch ziemlich kleine.

Oliver


----------



## hawkes (21. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal SFR - siehe der Link von Bikester. Mit dem Selbstaufbau eines Poison hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt, es gibt ja div. Beispiele im Forum. Aber keiner Aufbau ist irgendwo in die Nähe von 8.8kg bei 600€ gelandet (oder ich hab was übersehen)


----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2014)

Hm, Roelof wäre mit ungefähr der Summe, wenn ich es recht erinnere, bei 6kg oder drunter gelandet, incl. Scheibenbremsen. Sein Thread heißt "noch ein Hochprozentiges...". Hat aber ewig lange nach Teilen gesucht. Wenn man die Zeit hat...

Oliver


----------



## Diman (21. Januar 2014)

Hat er aber nicht ein 20" aufgebaut?


----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2014)

Ähm, ja...  wieder was übersehen. Dennoch sieht man an dem Beispiel, was mit der richtig Taktik drin ist.


----------



## hawkes (21. Januar 2014)

Mmh. Ich habe den Thread auch mit sehr grossem Interesse verfolgt weil es ja lange das Potential hatte der spannendste 20" Poison-Aufbau zu sein. Aber mit der Teileliste wäre man nichtmal in die Nähe von 600 Euro gekommen - Restekisten muss man sich auch erst aufbauen. Und Restekisten mit Schmolke-Anbauteilen sind auch schon eher was wie ein 6er im Lotto.

Roelof baut einen Rivalen für das 24" Federleicht Komplettbike. Auch in der Nähe der 6kg und Preislich sicher unter 2280Euro... Aber die Wahl stellt sich mir nicht.


----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2014)

Hast Recht. Nicht mit regulären Preisen und auch nicht mit Ebay-Preisen. Doch wenn man ewig lange Gebrauchtmärkte sondiert, und das sehr konsequent, kann man immer noch manches Schnäppchen machen, ist mir in den vergangenen sechs Monaten auch ein paar Mal geglückt. Das heißt dann wahrscheinlich jede Sattelstütze, die namenlos angeboten wird, anschauen, ob's nicht eine von Schmolke ist. BTW: vor besagtem Thread wußte ich nicht, wer oder was Schmolke ist...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. Januar 2014)

Hier noch was neues - für Leute mit einem "etwas" komfortableren Budget.
Schade, dass die "Normalsterbliche" Version nicht auch so einen hübschen Rahmen hat, aber immerhin ist das Teil noch immer rund 1 Kilo leichter als die üblichen Verdächtigen welche mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse ausgerüstet sind. Preislich eigentlich ganz nett, das Speedster 24 ist ähnlich schwer und hat weder Scheibenbremsen noch 3-fach Umwerfer vorne.


----------



## trolliver (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Marc,

du bist ja umtriebig!  Nicht schlecht. Gemessen am Preis und Carbon für den Rahmen bin ich vom Gewicht der Edelversion jedoch ein wenig enttäuscht. Zudem steht nichts über die Kurbellänge. Ich bezweifle, daß es die XT-Kurbel auch in Unterlängen für die Jugend gibt. Dann macht man es also wie Herbert ("paßt scho!") oder muß noch selbst priemen - bei dem Preis!

Da finde ich tatsächlich die günstigere Variante interessanter. Wie du schon sagst: auch Scheibenbremsen, gleiche Gabel, 24L-Felgen... einige Dinge, die man sonst auf dem Kieker hat, sind schon da. Wenn noch etwas Geld übrig ist, wäre das für mich die bessere Basis.

Rahmenhöhen sind übrigens fast exakt wie bei meinem Cannondale XS als 26er.

Oliver


----------



## drehvial (23. Januar 2014)

Der gleiche 24" Carbonrahmen?

"Mustang" war mir bis jetzt auch nicht untergekommen.

drehvial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hm, Roelof wäre mit ungefähr der Summe, wenn ich es recht erinnere, bei 6kg oder drunter gelandet, incl. Scheibenbremsen...


 etwa 5,6kg wären es geworden, mit dem Ethanol ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht mehr drinnen...


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2014)

hawkes schrieb:


> ... Roelof baut einen Rivalen für das 24" Federleicht Komplettbike. Auch in der Nähe der 6kg und Preislich sicher unter 2280Euro... Aber die Wahl stellt sich mir nicht.



da weißt du schon mehr als ich.  Momentan geht es bei mir noch um 20 Zoll.

Ich gebe aber zu, ich überlege schon langsam, ob ich mir 24" auch antun soll oder versuche die 26"-Variante zu bauen - aber da hab ich noch Zeit. Bei näherer Betrachtung und einem Blick in die Restekiste sehe ich aber eine alte SID SL, eine X.0/XTR Schaltgruppe, ein paar leichte Carbon-Teile, naja, eigentlich geht es eher um Bremse, LRS und vorallem wieder Rahmen, der Rest sollte ziemlich vollständig vorhanden sein...


----------



## Roelof (23. Januar 2014)

hawkes schrieb:


> .... in der Nähe der 6kg ...



5kg- bitte, es geht um 20" und die 5kg-Marke, die ich knacken möchte. 

Falls sich jetzt jemand fragen sollte, warum es so leicht sein soll?? Ich bin der Meinung ein Kinderrad sollte nicht schwerer sein, als meines - und mein Stadtrad hat nun mal 5,2kg. Außerdem will ich sehen, was möglich ist.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte, für Rahmen in allen Größen hättest Du eine Quelle aufgetan?


----------



## trolliver (23. Januar 2014)

Na, die 6 bezogen sich ja noch auf das Poisongewurschtel. Und da ich die Nachkommastelle nicht genau wußte, habe ich 6 genommen. Bei der 5 muß man doch 600 Ocken draufrechnen, das paßte in die hier vorgegebene Rechnung nicht rein.

Ansonsten war es ein doppeltes Mißverständnis mit den 24"... hatten wir hier schonmal im Herbst. 

Oliver


----------



## Diman (23. Januar 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Der gleiche 24" Carbonrahmen?


Hmm, jetzt wäre noch zu prüfen wer in CH sorry in China die Rahmen produziert.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche. Insbesondere die Kurbellängen und billigen Naben mit Schraubritzeln sind aber meist ein Problem. Da kann man halt auch nicht mal einfach mit eigenen Teilen Gewichtstuning betreiben.


Dann noch etwas für die Kategorie "Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen":
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...ed-edition/specialized-edition-hotrock-24-xtr

Insbesondere in den Staaten wird Radsport immer mehr zum Statussymbol. 8000$ für das Bike vom Papa.  Wenn der Kumpel das auch hat, dann muss der Sohn halt ran.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2014)

Noch was:

Kann es sein, dass die Geometriedaten beim Pepper 24" nicht korrekt sind? Oberrohrlänge hört sich eher nach einem 20" Rad an. Gabeleinbauhöhe von 305mm passt doch auch nicht zur First Air.
Was sind denn nun die korrekten Daten?
Für Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar, da das RAd recht attraktiv ist, wenn die Geo passt.

http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-24.html


----------



## hawkes (29. Januar 2014)

Jap, sind definitiv falsch. Die Geo-Daten für das 20" Pepper sind identisch mit dem 24" Pepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (29. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann noch etwas für die Kategorie "Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen":
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...ed-edition/specialized-edition-hotrock-24-xtr
> 
> Insbesondere in den Staaten wird Radsport immer mehr zum Statussymbol. 8000$ für das Bike vom Papa.


 
Im News-Bereich wird Speci oft mit Apple verglichen.


----------



## trolliver (29. Januar 2014)

Na, dann kann man sich doch immerhin bestätigt fühlen. ;-))


----------



## drehvial (29. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich der Pepperbike-Daten: es sieht so aus, als würden die Daten des 24" Pepper Red stimmen, die des 24" Pepper Hot nicht, ich setzt mal ein Hinweis auf meine Geometriedaten für 24"

drehvial


----------



## Ann (29. Januar 2014)

die daten von pepper wurden korrigiert, ich hatte sie angeschrieben 
kontakt war sehr nett und wirklich ganz schnell, macht einen guten eindruck.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2014)

Super 
und Danke.

Kilian


----------



## Ann (29. Januar 2014)

gern geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (10. Februar 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat auch Wheeler (Junior Carbon 24) den gleichen Rahmen wie das Bixis Traction Carbon und das Mustang Offroad 24 Carbon:  http://products.wheeler.ch/wheeler-junior-carbon.html

Hätt ich die Kohle, würd ich so ein Teil gerne mal ausprobieren, aber bei dem Budget muss mehr drin liegen als ein Massenprodukt mit diverser Ausstattung. Da ich so viel eh nicht ausgeben kann (dafür muss ich beide Jungs ausstatten können - und das inkluisve Fahrerausrüstung und mindestens einem Wochenend-Ausflug in die Alpen samt Übernachtung) bleiben es nette Sachen zum Anschauen .


----------



## albnufnarider (22. März 2014)

Hi,

hätte eventuell (nur eventuell) ein sehr gut erhaltenes Scott racing junior rc (nicht jr). Baujahr nicht mehr bekannt.
Gabel mit weicherer Feder. Neu war das damals glaub so um die 900-1000€.
Hinten wurde die xt mal genen eine neue xt invers getauscht, naben noch gut (Industrielager), fst kurbel, rahmen ganz schwarz.
Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch mehr Infos geben.
Bin mir selber noch nicht im klaren, was es noch wert ist u. was es mir noch wert ist.

lg matthias



hawkes schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> in 16 und 20 Zoll gibt es ja mehr oder weniger Konsens im Forum das man mit Islabikes oder Kaniabikes nicht viel falsch machen kann. Nun wachsen die Kinder und die nächste Größe - 24" steht so langsam an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diman (29. September 2014)

Es gibt was neues von Kokua  Liketobike 24


----------



## Cyborg (29. September 2014)




----------



## Roelof (29. September 2014)

@Cyborg optisch ein Hammer, aus meiner Sicht zu teuer beim erzielten Gewicht...


----------



## Diman (29. September 2014)

Cdale ist auf dem richtigen Weg, jetzt nur noch mit Fatty und in leicht, ich habe noch Zeit.


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues von Kokua  Liketobike 24


Das 20er konsequent upgesized.  Sieht ganz nett aus, und im Prinzip riementauglich


----------



## Diman (30. September 2014)

Reicht ein Exzentriker um CGD zu spannen? Liketobike 24 als Alltagsrad mit Alfine und CGD wäre schon eine Überlegung wert, obwohl ein wenig zu teuer für ein Frameset.  Ansonsten nett nur die Kurbel ist zu lang und das Rad ist zu schwer.


----------



## trifi70 (30. September 2014)

Habs nicht probiert. Wäre die Edelvariante, ev. auch nicht problemfrei. Der Exzentriker macht wohl gelegentlich seinem Namen alle Ehre.  Einfache Spannrolle tuts aber auch (bei zugegeben etwas mehr Gewicht und der deutlich schlechteren Optik...).

Ja, die Kokua sind alle etwas schwerer als die Konkurrenz. Ev. liegts am Rahmen, der Hinterbau muss für stabile Ausführung in dieser Form schon etwas mehr Material mitbringen...


----------



## endorphini (30. September 2014)

Hallo auch,
ich habe nichts wirklich neues für die Diskussion aber meine Meinung und die eigene Erfahrung.

- 24" überspringen?
Fände ich schade, meine Normalgroße passte mit 7J schon perfekt auf ein kleines 24" (Maxx Racemaxx 24). Für ein 26" brauchts aus meiner Sicht noch wenigstens bis 9J wenn nicht noch länger.
Also Minimum 2J länger mit den kleinen 20" Rädern? Das macht sicher nur halb soviel Spass im Gelände.
Und genau da fährt sie seit es 24" Räder sind am liebsten.

- Cube 12,7kg? nach Isla Beinn 20s war Radfahren (bergauf) plötzlich unerwünscht.

- Mit unter 900€, kaum Bastelkiste (nur gekürzte Kurbeln, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk) und nicht übermäßig sparsam eingekauft, XT, KCNC, SRAM 3.0, X.0, Sapim, Schwalbe und XLC Teilen, manches bei ebay, waren das dann 9,0 kg fahrfertig mit Starrgabel und inkl Pedalen.
Bilder gibt's auch hier irgendwo bzw unter "racemaxx 24 a la carte" zu ergoogeln.

- mit dem Federleicht Laufradsatz und leichteren Schläuchen sind es jetzt 8,5kg bei knapp 1200 Euronen.
Und ich bin sicher das geht auch deutlich günstiger wenn man jetzt fürs nächste Frühjahr anfängt.

- Der Rahmen kann gerade bei den Kids kaum klein genug sein.
  Der MAXX ist sicher mit dem Kania small einer der allerkleinsten 24er aber wenn die Kiddies das MTB auch wirklich mal bergab und bergauf nutzen sollen, ist beim Erlernen der Technik auf-, absteigen, tripodden der kleine, niedrige Rahmen Pflicht. Kollisionen mit dem Oberrohr bleiben trotzdem nicht aus.

- Kurbellänge: ich finds auch komisch, wenn ein 120cm Kind mit 140er oder 150er Kurbeln fährt. Man kann das bequem auch ignorieren, die kiddies beschweren sich nicht.
Aber der Kniewinkel im oberen Totpunkt macht mir Sorgen. Und ob mit den langen Kurbel die Grundlagen für einen runden Tritt gelegt werden? Ist aber nur meine Meinung und mir hat das Kürzen Spass gemacht und die Kleine fand die langen Aluspäne super.

- Gänge: Wir wohnen im schwäbisch-fränkischen Wald. Wer nicht nur die beiden Richtungen längs des Tals fahren will hat 150 bis 200 Höhenmeter vor sich. Der erste Gang kann dafür anfangs kaum klein genug sein. Vor allem wenn Papa seine Lieblingsstrecken einbaut bzw die Lütte niemals schieben will. 24v x 32h war da schon fast zu lang mit 7J. Als größter Gang würde wahrscheinlich 34x12 gut reichen. Meine will aber das 44er nicht hergeben.
Wie lange 3x8 zu beherrschen gedauert hat? ein paar Tage bis nicht mehr in die falsche Richtung geschaltet wurde, ein paar Wochen bis keine klein/klein und groß/groß Kombis mehr gefahren wurden. Hinten schalten war ja vom Isla schon bekannt.

- Reifen und Co: Rocket Ron wiegt kaum mehr als Mow Jow, ist dabei breiter mit sparsameren Stollen. Also bei Starrgabel bevorzuge ich Rocket Ron.
Schläuche: Schwalbe Nr9 ist auf dem Papier zu klein für 24x2,1" macht aber keine Probleme und hat vielleicht noch einen Vorteil neben dem Gewicht: Wenn der Fahrer 25kg wiegt reichen bis runter auf ca 0,6bar. Dabei ist der Reifen erstens kleiner als bei 2bar und je mehr Gummi dabei walken muss desto schwerer rollts. Also gerne den kleineren und damit dünneren Schlauch. Und Rollwiderstand ist leider nicht gewichtsabhängig wenn der Druck angepasst wird. Für die Kleinen also echt wichtig für den Heimweg auf Asphalt.

Also genug gefaselt.
Und nochmal betont, das ist nur meine Erfahrung, meine persönliche Antwort auf die Fragen die ich mir bei 24" auch gestellt habe.

Und bevor das Thema 24" leicht&bezahlbar verfehlt ist: noch nicht genannt in diesem thread soweit ich sehe:
- stevens: kid Sport sl 24, Starrgabel, 1x8 Schaltung, 152mm Kurbeln, 10kg, 400Euro
- frog bikes: etwas größer aber mit 127mm Kurbeln, 9,8kg?, 270BPS (britisch Pound Sterling) oder bei Kugelblitz Freiburg. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niros (21. Oktober 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> unseres ist auch leicht  24" mit ständer, flaschenhalter, schutzblechen, stecklichter, gepäckträger nicht ganz 10,2 kg


Hallo Ann, das könnte mir auch gefallen, welches Rad steckt da drin?

Wir suchen gerade nach einem leichten bezahlbaren (bis ca. 420 EUR) 24er, als würdigem Nachfolger eines 8,2kg-20er Kania team (32Z x 11-32Z mit 12,8er Kurbeln);
Als 24er überlege ich nun, möglichst mit nur wenig Basteln - ein Red Hot Pepper Touring 24er abzuspecken (nur der Nabendynamo stört mich) oder ein frogbike zu beleuchten. Schön wäre natürlich ohne Gepäckträger / Schutzbleche unter 9kg zu bleiben… TIPPS?

an alle -
Aber: wie beurteilt ihr das Thema Tretlagerhöhe? Ich habe von 12,7cm kurzen Kurbeln bei ca. 27 cm Tretlagerhöhe bis  15,2cm langen Kurbeln und stark abgesenktem Tretlager (ca. 22 cm) bei den hier empfohlenen 4-5 Herstellern alles gesehen.
Was ist denn nun eine sinnvolle Kurbellänge, sagen wir mal bei 60cm Schrittlänge? Die Knie sollen noch eine Weile halten; Je kürzer die Kurbel, desto schwerer geht's aber bei gleicher Entfaltung! Und je höher das Pedal überm Boden schwebt, desto besser für Wildwuchs-Wege (machen wir kaum) aber desto schwieriger sind Gefahrensituationen zu meistern…

Bin gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen,
Grüße
niros


----------



## DianaD80 (21. Oktober 2014)

Von Kubikes soll Anfang 2015 auch ein 24er kommen...


----------



## KIV (21. Oktober 2014)

ein niedriges Tretlager finde ich sehr wichtig. Am BMX hatten wir ein hoch liegendes Tretlager, für normales Tourenfahren ist das total doof - gefühlt schlagen die Knie fast unters Kinn...


----------



## Ann (21. Oktober 2014)

niros schrieb:


> Hallo Ann, das könnte mir auch gefallen, welches Rad steckt da drin?



ein Islabike  das liegt aber auch über deinem budget und ist ohne beziehungen leider nicht lieferbar. 



niros schrieb:


> Wir suchen gerade nach einem leichten bezahlbaren (bis ca. 420 EUR) 24er, als würdigem Nachfolger eines 8,7kg-20er Kania (32Z x 11-32Z mit 140er Kurbeln, Ständer, weicherem Sattel, Flaschenhalter und Stecklicht);



bei dem budget wird es eng werden, kania ist drüber,  pepper auch, das stevens und orbea, die schon genannt wurden, könnten noch passen. steht ja aber alles schon in den 3 seiten vorher  ansonsten was ganz billiges gebraucht kaufen und halt abspecken. haben z.b. für ein supertolles specialized hotrock, noch mit garantie und in wunschfarben gerade mal 100 euro bezahlt. das ist nun das zweitrad meiner maus.


----------



## niros (22. Oktober 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Jetzt lässt sich auch die xls-Datei (zu den 20 - 24 - 26 Zoll Geometriedaten) hochladen… Viel Spass beim Spielen und Danke für jede Neueintragung drehvial



Habe die ganzen Threads hier durchforstet und versucht, mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen ergänzend zum
Thema *Gewicht, Kraftübertragung, Rahmengeometrie* (ohne Gewähr):
Modell								   Gewicht   Kurbellänge			 Schaltung		  mind. Innenbeinl. /Größe	  Tretlagerabsenkung?
- altes Kania 24 Classic (2011)  9,25 kg			140 mm,		   34Z X 11-32Z										?
- neues Kania 24 small (2014)  8,7b/8,3t		  140 mm,		   32Z X 11-32Z	  55 cm					  40mm
- neues Kania 24 large (2014)   8,85b/8,4t		152 mm,		   32Z X 11-32Z	  59 cm					  30mm
- Isla Beinn 24					   8,82 kg			 140 mm,		   32Z X 11-32Z	  57 cm / 127				  ?
- Isla Beinn 26					  9,46 kg			 152 mm,		   32Z X 11-32Z	  62 cm / 135				   ?
- Hot Pepper Trekking/MTB 24er	10,5/9,7	  140 mm,		   32Z X 11-32Z									?  (NaDy bzw. Federgabel)
- Frog Bike 62 (24er)			   9,64kg gem.	127 mm,		   34Z X 11-32Z	  62 cm / 134				 Tretlager recht hoch?
Zum Vergleich:
- Kania 20 tuned (2012) _gemessen 7,9_ kg		_127_ mm,		  32Z X 11-32Z										 ja
- Pepperbike 20'' (2014)	   8,1 kg				114 mm,		  32Z X 11-32Z										?

Beachte: Bei 20 Zoll ist die Entfaltung je Pedalschlag geringer - Umfang eines 20'' mit Mantel ca. 1530mm, 24'' ca. 1860mm
*Was ist denn nun eine sinnvolle Kurbellänge und Entfaltung, sagen wir mal bei 60cm Schrittlänge?*

Kommentar meiner Tochter zum Kania 20 tunes und die Bike-Zukunft: Berggang soll so bleiben, in der Ebene bitte einen größeren Gang zum Flitzen dazu (also mehr Entfaltung). Am Anfang vor 2 J. waren - im Nachhinein betrachtet - die Kurbeln noch recht lang ( Knie…!!), jetzt perfekt.

*Frage: vom 20er aufs 24er oder gleich ein kleines 26er:*
Probesitzen: Auf das Frog 62 hat sie gut gepasst, wir mussten sogar noch den Sattel nach oben nachstellen. Aber es kam mir bei ihr eher lang vor und die Farbe ging nicht.

Ich wüsste gern, ob die Isla Bein 24er auch so lang geschnitten sind?
Gibt es womöglich jemanden im Südbadischen mit ISLA 24 BEINN, der uns mal Probe fahren lassen würde?

Oder sollten wir bei jetziger 60SH/1,26 zum nächsten Sommer auf das BEINN 26 small warten?

Oder @ Ann: Könntest Du Euer Isla Beinn24 mal für uns ausmessen? Ich kann nichts zur Rahmengeometrie finden. Wichtig wäre für uns v.a. die Tretlagerhöhe (oder Tretlagerabsenkung) sowie die Rahmenlänge und Vorbaulänge, um mit dem Pepper, Frog oder Kania vergleichen zu können.
@Ann: das budget ist dehnbar, wenn das Ergebnis passt.

@Diana: ist über das 2015er Kubike24 schon etwas mehr bekannt?

Danke schon mal für Eure TIPPS


----------



## DianaD80 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nein noch nicht, ich habe nur von Kubikes die Info bekommen, dass das Anfang 2015 kommen soll.
Frag doch mal direkt an, die antworten sehr schnell, vielleicht können die Dir schon näheres sagen.


----------



## Ann (22. Oktober 2014)

@niros
hast du überhaupt die möglichkeit an ein islabike zu kommen? die liefern nicht mehr nach DE. ich kenne mich mit dem messen so rein gar nicht aus.... müßte ich meinen mann fragen, aber der hat im moment so rein gar keine zeit, den frißt die arbeit auf 
wo kommt ihr denn her?


----------



## drehvial (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei Erwachsenen wird folgende Abschätzung zur Kurbellänge empfohlen: Schrittlänge (in cm) x 2,14 ergibt Kurbellänge in mm. 
Bei 60 cm Schrittlänge ergibt das 128 mm Kurbellänge, was mir eher etwas arg kurz erscheint, ich würde also mindestens auf 130, wahrscheinlich sogar auf135 aufrunden, mehr aber dann nicht mehr.
Die Erfahrungen mit kurzen Kurbeln und tiefem Tretlager sind bei uns positiv, würde es nicht mehr anders machen (zumindest nicht so lange Bodenfreiheit nicht so wichtig ist).
Bei der maximalen Entfaltung empfehle ich einen Blick in die Beschränkungen für Kinder/Jugendrennen.


----------



## niros (31. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank drehvial. 
Tatsächlich fährt unsre Juniorin derzeit auf dem "Kania 20 tuned" eine 127er Kurbel (hab nochmals nachgemessen), und Deine Berechnung bestätigt meinen Eindruck, dass die Kurbel jetzt, wo das Rad von der Sattelstange her schon am Limit ist, nun endlich richtig passt. Werde daher das Rad wohl noch mit einer längeren Sattelstange ein Weilchen ausreizen. 

!! Das heisst, dass beim Bein 26 small und auch beim großen Kania24er large die serienmäßig verbaute 152er Kurbel für den Anfang (wenn die bikes so etwa ab ab ca. 62 IBL empfohlen werden) NICHT kindgerecht ist… !!

Maximale Entfaltung 5,66m - hmmm, wieviel Zähne v x h sind das dann wohl beim 20er, 24er, 26er (mit z.B. normalen 1,75er Reifen)?
***grübel, nixblick**** Und hängt die Kniebelastung nicht auch wesentlich vom Hebelarm also Kurbellänge ab, nicht nur von der Entfaltung? 

Gibt's denn zwischen 127 und 140mm leichte Kurbeln zu kaufen? Ich habe nämlich leider keine Metallerwerkstatt im Keller wie einige hier im Forum. Meine Baukünste beschränken sich auf Auswählen, Schrauben, Einstellen…

-- Je mehr man sich einarbeitet, desto mehr weiss man was man alles nicht weiss --


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (3. November 2014)

Zur Entfaltung empfehle ich die üblichen Online-Ritzelrechner (z.B. hier). Kurze Kurbeln in 5mm Schritten am 130 gibt es z.B. von Redline oder Sinz (beide aus dem BMX-Bereich). Sind vom Gewicht her nicht sonderlich leicht aber OK.


----------



## Tubn (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo wir suchen auch einen 24er Nachfolger für ein Island Beein 20 small mit dem wir sehr zufrieden waren, allerdings muss das nächste jetzt mindestens ne Federgabel haben da wir öfters mal in den bikepark gehen und auch unsere Hometrails das Rad und die Hände unseres kleinen an Ihre Grenzen bringen.
Zuerst dachten wir an das Propain Yuma 24er ist aber mit knapp 2000 € schon ne Ansage und um selber den Hausberge hochzukommen wahrscheinlich auch bisschen zu schwer.
Jetzt ist uns das Supurb Bo24 aufs Radar gekommen und wir sind ziemlich angetan, scheint was Geländetauglichkeit, Gewicht, Spaßfaktor und Style eine heiße Alternative zu sein Preis 799€ ab Januar 2015 was gerade noch ok ist vor allem wenn man Gewicht und Komponenten mit den Mitbewerbern vergleicht.
Hat jemand mehr Infos als das was man auf der Supurb Seite findet? http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO24-Kinder-Mountainbike
 Specs etc?
Gibt es noch andere ernstzunehmende Trailbikes in 24?

Grüße Tubn


----------



## niros (7. Dezember 2014)

Kennst Du schon Pepperbikes.de?
Die haben zur Zeit sogar einen Adventskalender mit Rabatten. Heute 7.12. ist das Rad drin, das für Euch in Frage käme (die gleiche Federgabel, die auch Kania.eu inzwischen am 24er verbaut)

Scheint doch ein super Konzept und gutes p/l Verhältnis. es gibt auch einen Thread hier zu Kinder - Pepperbikes

http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-31.html


Grüße, niros


----------



## Tubn (7. Dezember 2014)

niros schrieb:


> Kennst Du schon Pepperbikes.de?
> Die haben zur Zeit sogar einen Adventskalender mit Rabatten. Heute 7.12. ist das Rad drin, das für Euch in Frage käme (die gleiche Federgabel, die auch Kania.eu inzwischen am 24er verbaut)
> 
> Scheint doch ein super Konzept und gutes p/l Verhältnis. es gibt auch einen Thread hier zu Kinder - Pepperbikes
> ...


Danke Niros, kannte ich nicht aber da fehlen mir Scheibenbremsen und auch die Shimanoschaltung ist nicht so meins, da ist die x7 doch einen Ticken besser als die Alivio, ist sicher ein gutes CC bike im Vergleich zu Island oder Kanja suche etwas mehr in Richtung Gravity bzw Enduro


----------



## niros (7. Dezember 2014)

Scheinbenbremsen - ist eher eine Philosophiefrage
Merkt der Junior wirklich diese Feinheiten bei der Schaltung?
Aber nun, jeder wie er will - kostet einfach nur 400 statt 800, davon kann man sogar noch viel austauschen wenn man ein wenig schrauben möchte


----------



## Bubu24 (7. Dezember 2014)

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14494837


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß aber bis ich dann alles getauscht habe, habe ich am Ende genausoviel ausgegeben, der kleine hatte mit den v-brakes in Serfaus echt keine Freude, das Isla ist super für Touren er fährt schon seit er sechs ist locker 30 km Touren aber auf den wurzeligen Trails hatte er nicht so viel Spaß ohne Federgabel. Das Supurb ist halt wie auch das Commencal eher Trail geeignet, kurzer Vorbau, Lenkwinkel, chainguard...


----------

